# How do you connect the pc to the tivo?



## cartracey (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi All!

Can someone tell me the cable or connector you use to connect your tivo to your pc? I have the Hughes Direct TV SD 80 tivo with two usb ports. I need to run instantcakes. Any help from you smart folks would be much appreciated.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You have to remove the hard drive from the TiVo and connect the drive with an ide connector to the pc.


----------



## cartracey (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks aaronwt.

Can you post a link to the ide connector I need (like at bestbuy)? I already paid $40 for this wireless adapter, then another $40 for the upgrade stuff. My husband is going to kill me. All I wanted to do was get recordings from my tivo and watch them on my ipod.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The IDE cable he was referring to, is the cable inside your pc, that your pc's own hard drive is connected to. Here is a list of compatible usb adapters for your tivo http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4473297&&#post4473297 (check Ebay, online vendors, good luck finding these at bestbuy these days).

But, note that since you have a Dtivo, you will need to first pull your tivo's hard drive and install in it your pc (using the aforementioned IDE cable) and hack it before the usb ports will be activated. Not just instant cake will accomplish this.

Check here for "the zipper" : http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929&page=1&pp=30

Or check dvrupgrade.com for PTVnet. These will be your easiest routes to accomplish what you want.

See here for a pretty detailed guide for this whole process : http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os6hack.php <-(make sure to check out the links from this page)


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

cartracey said:


> Thanks aaronwt.
> 
> Can you post a link to the ide connector I need (like at bestbuy)? I already paid $40 for this wireless adapter, then another $40 for the upgrade stuff. My husband is going to kill me. All I wanted to do was get recordings from my tivo and watch them on my ipod.


And what/which wireless adapter do you have - only certain 'B' speed ones work.


----------



## cartracey (Feb 2, 2007)

I bought the Tivo wireless G adapter off ebay. Are you telling me this won't work? I also bought the ptvnet and the instantcake. I have a dazzle which I hooked up last night and found that I could get video from the tivo and save it to my pc hard drive or a cd/dvd. But I really wanted to get the tivo on my wireless network so that I could load my ipod. If I can use the wireless G usb network adapter (tivo) then I may try to open up the tivo and hack it but if I can't, I'm just going to give up.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

No wireless 802.11g USB will work on any DirecTivo except the HR10-250.

However you CAN connect a supported USB2 to Ethernet adapter (such as the Netgear FA120) to a wireless 802.11g bridge (such as the Zyxel P330W) and this setup will work fine with a hacked DirecTivo.


----------



## donjr5 (Feb 7, 2007)

Have you tried Tivo Desktop (for XP)? Uses the network to get files from the Tivo. You may need some software to convert the .tivo file format to .mp3. My Nero Express converts the file format.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

donjr5 said:


> Have you tried Tivo Desktop (for XP)? Uses the network to get files from the Tivo. You may need some software to convert the .tivo file format to .mp3. My Nero Express converts the file format.


Tivo Desktop will not work with Directv tivos for anything other than sharing mp3s and pictures. There are tools to pull shows off of a Directv tivo, but that cannot be discussed here since it is considered "extraction." Go googling for a deal on a database, you can talk about it there all you want.


----------

